# Bug Expert Wanted



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm off work today sick...been sitting on the loo for the last 3 days; must have either eaten something or caught something.









Anyway feeling a little better today and the sun is out...so wandered around the garden, although not too far from the nearest loo, and saw this amazing insect. What is it?

It was hovering just like a humming bird and its wings were going just as fast. It never landed on anything but was around these pink flowers for at least 15 minutes. It was a good inch long with a very long, coiled up proboscis that reach deep into the flowers -- so long that the insect never need to touch or land on the flowers. It had a very furry body, much like a moth. It didn't seem too concerned at my presence and I could easily have caught it with a net had I wished.

So what is this?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice pictures Paul; looks like a Hummingbird Hawk Moth


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree with John - looks like a hummingbird hawk moth to me too - I think I live too far north to ever see one though







. I did a quick Google & found this on this Phenology forum (Phenology is the study of the times of recurring natural phenomena): http://www.woodland-community.org.uk/forum...omloc=topiclist.

"These sound like Humming Bird Hawk Moths. They are migrants and usually rare. The heatwave has brought an unusually large number over from the Continent. I live on the Channel Coast and we usually see one or two but this year they have been present in threes and fours. Are they then called Flights or Flocks? There are a large number around earlier than usual, they are usually to be seen in August."

& another reply from the same forum:

"We have had several HBHM visiting our hanging baskets. They are large with a wingspan of 3 inches/ 8cms and very distinctive. At my Brother-in law's barbecue on Sunday one kept everyone entertained, including the children, for over ten minutes as it flitted from verbena to verbena in the patio containers. Most present had never seen one before and were fascinated by its size and the way it hovered and fed. There were several comments about it flying in the day so wasn't it a butterfly? They are very distinctive with the brown patches on their wings and the chequerboard black and white markings on the abdomen. The other species mentioned are smaller and they also visit our hanging baskets but usually at dusk while the HBHM can arrive at any time during the day. People are fascinated to learn that not all moths are nocturnal, a common misconception. They may well be breeding here now that Global Warming has taken a hold but I have yet to see caterpillars. Could some kind soul describe the caterpillars and their food plants so I can keep my eye out in the future?"

I think the warm weather has bought them out - nice pics of quite an impressive insect. Any idea of how big it was?

Hope you're on the mend soon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow! Lucky you, yep its a Hummingbird (Silver) Hawk moth, there were reports in our local paper about some sightings here a couple of years ago, I would love to see one...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like you've got you bug identified









Also have to say they are great photo's


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks guys...I thought it might be a little special.

It was wonderful to see it. Didn't realise there was such a thing as a daytime moth.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks guys...I thought it might be a little special.
> 
> It was wonderful to see it. Didn't realise there was such a thing as a daytime moth.


As PP says the warmer weather has resulted in them being common in this country, you only ever used to find them in parts of Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I first saw one of these about 12 years ago on the hillside overlooking the harbour at Polperro...really bothered me as we didnt know what it was. They are now a farily regular sight here in Gloucestershire.

Roger


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with the HBHM identification. there are quite a few about round here and funnily enough we had one buzzing round the house last week, who I finally coaxed back out of the window. Unfortunately while sweeping the floor the other day I found one of his mates who was less fortunate.










In the Garrigue they are called Moro-Sphinx and, according to my grandeur nature book, migrate in summer as far north as Norway.

thanks for the pics Paul, I love the beastie pic threads.

Andy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm off to Cornwall (staying near Polperro too) this summer so maybe I'll get lucky & see one after all


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Great pics Paul, hope you are better soon.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Superb pics.









I wish I now didn't know about daytime moths they give me the creeps,







I loathe moths, not spiders, snakes or beetles just moths. Years ago, a moth came out of the air vent in my car rendering me hysterical and into hospital for 3 weeks.


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great Pics, looks like a flying Rottweiler !


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The thread title made me think this was about insects then the first line made me think it was medical









I seem to remember a nature programme with someone like Bill Oddie and it was mentioned that there had been reports of a few sightings of humming birds. He said it was more likely to be the moths rather than actually the birds in England.

Polperro â€" great place. Had a holiday there when I was about 5. Stayed in a caravan holiday park just inland and can remember walking at the harbour eating chips with one of those small wooden forks. Beautiful part of the country.

Mark, Iâ€™m with you â€" not keen at all on moths.

Great photos.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great pics paul ,never seen one of those,hell you would need a shotgun to bring that down







,my pet would have a go at it tho


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Pet









I thought that was a photo from the set of Alien


----------

